# John Deere 522 springs



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Hi all. Last spring i got a deal on a JD 522. I got alot of it cleaned up and looked thru. It needs a scraper bar and a few other little things. After opeining up the belly pan i found the spring for the auger is broken and the one for the drive wheels is missing. Does anyone have a pic or drawing of the parts and how they connect so i can get that stuff resolved?
This thing starts right up and runs like a top so I am looking forward to getting it all buttoned up nice and ready for winter. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

John Deere 520, 522 & 524 SNOW BLOWERS -PC2022 BLOWER HOUSING & CHOKE CONTROL: 522 SNOW BLOWER (weingartz.com)


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Thank you, unfortunately the images they provide do not show where the springs connect to on the blower, (obviously one end goes to each arm underneath. One for the drive and one to the super arm) nor do they tell you what the spring size is and the part number they provide is no longer available. If anyone has their 522 cover off in the near future snap a pic of the springs for me.


Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many go back to the frame, or another bolt or bracket. All you really have to do is operate the lever and have a spring to keep the tension for its operation.

If no one chimes in, just get a sturdy spring and secure it to a spot with tension, while keeping it out of the way of any other moving parts. Then work the lever to make sure it is back in working order.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Many go back to the frame, or another bolt or bracket. All you really have to do is operate the lever and have a spring to keep the tension for its operation.
> 
> If no one chimes in, just get a sturdy spring and secure it to a spot with tension, while keeping it out of the way of any other moving parts. Then work the lever to make sure it is back in working order.


Thanks! That's what i did. Should be good to go.


----------

